# Tips for Spring Cleaning Your Marriage



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Over the winter, cold weather and snow keeps people inside. The more time you spend indoors, the more cluttered things become and the readier you are for the return of spring. Not only can winter be a difficult season for your home, but it can also present challenges within your marriage. Whether you’ve been together for a year or a decade, spring is the perfect time to do a little “cleaning” in your relationship – keep reading to learn more.

*1. Take time to remember.* When you’ve been with the same partner for an extended period of time, it is easy to get into a routine or a rut. To spring clean your marriage, start by taking the time to recall early memories from your relationship. Not only will you be able to bond over the nostalgia, but it might bring to mind some things you’ve forgotten that can revive your relationship. 

*2. Try to communicate more often.* You don’t necessarily have to spend an hour a day buried in deep conversation, but you should make an effort to communicate more throughout the day. Whether it’s sending a quick text message or calling on your lunch break, make time for your partner and your relationship will benefit from it.

*3. Identify and resolve hidden resentments.* Nobody is perfect – both you and your partner are going to make mistakes from time to time. If you let those mistakes turn into resentment, it could become a festering wound that will drag your relationship down. Take some time to talk about your feelings and address any potential problem areas before they start to poison your relationship. 

*4. Adjust your attitude and assumptions.* Even if you feel like you know your partner better than you know yourself, you are not a mind-reader. Misunderstandings are bound to happen, but you should always take time to clarify things rather than making assumptions – if you don’t, it could turn to resentment which is not good for anybody. 

*5. Create new memories together.* If you feel like your relationship has become rote, it might be time to switch it up! Try taking a class together or pick up a new hobby – you might also try setting aside one evening a week to have a nice meal together or to go on a date. Doing something as simple as taking a walk together can give you time to catch up and revitalize your marriage. 

*6. Always be thankful.* There is a reason that you and your partner are still together – or, rather, a collection of reasons. One of the best ways to breathe new life into a relationship is to talk about the things you like in each other. You should also take time to express appreciation for each other – something as simple as this can make a big difference in solidifying your bond with your partner.

A relationship is only as strong as the people in it and it takes work to keep a relationship healthy. Though you should be actively working on your relationship all year-round, the spring is a perfect time to give it a little extra attention. Follow the tips above to “spring clean” your marriage. 

~VS Glen, Community Support


----------

